# iPad TiVo stream picture-in-picture



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2014)

I finally figured out how to stream TiVo video picture-in-picture using an iPad. Unlike most apps that shrink video to picture-in-picture just by pressing the "Home" button, to TiVo app doesn't do this. I tried opening TiVo online with Safari but the "play" buttons are missing. The trick is to use a different browser like "iCabMobile" to open the web site were the "play" buttons appear. First turn off the messages telling you to use the iPad app instead of the web page. Next you hit the "play" button, hit the "full screen" button then the picture-in-picture button. Next hit the "home" button... to get the Broswer off the screen. Now you will have a streaming TiVo in a small window in the corner of your screen.

(This browser has an interesting setting where you can make it appear to be coming from a "Windows 8 computer for instance, instead of an iPad: Settings... network... Browser ID. Don't change the Broswer ID if the default setting works.)

example:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qdg7gkgjggugww/Photo Jul 29, 7 55 58 PM.jpg?dl=0

Of course, if there is an easier way to do it please let me know.


----------



## jesrush (Nov 7, 2015)

This is fantastic- thank you for sharing.

Wish Tivo would update the ios app to natively support this.


----------

